# Align with another probiotic (Florajen 3)?



## cubsfan77 (Apr 20, 2009)

So, I've been trying Florajen 3 for almost 2 weeks or so, and I'm thinking about adding Align. The Florajen has probably not had enough time to work yet, but I'm thinking about adding Align as well. Is this too much? Are there any harsh side effects with Align? I have IBS-C, if that info helps.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiThere arnt any harsh side effects so to speak, but taking too may cultures to soon can cause something called Herx reation. (google it for more info). other than that, try it and see how you feel, you will know if it is too much for you. simply stop and go back to your normal routine, give it a few weeks and start slowly adding small quantities of other probiotics gradually increasing the amounts.cheersian


----------

